# Exhibition Input



## acparsons (Oct 9, 2015)

Hello All,

    Planning another exhibition.  It will not have a theme. I'm trying to decide how many genres I will use. This is what I have in mind. Input on individual images as well as how they work all together would be nice.

1. The Last Dance



DSC_656 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr

2. Stigmatic Pistil



DSC_7539 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr

3. The Look



DSC_8454 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr

4. Ice Cream



DSC_8371 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr

5. 3000 Years of Self Reflection



DSC_8232 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr

6. The Geo-metrics of Mullae



DSC_6497 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr

7. The Golden Brick Wall



DSC_5734 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr

8. Decayed City



DSC_7185 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr


----------



## Derrel (Oct 10, 2015)

I think the shot of the cat, and Decaying City are the least strong of these. I am also not too fond of the flower pistil image.


----------

